# collared dove is back



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

I was surprised yesterday when I saw 2 Euraisan collared doves in my back yard. They aregetting to be quite a few around and the state treats them as mourning doves/ This seems a little early for this type of birds.They should be fun to hunt as they are about 1/2 again as big as a dove. Has anyone shot one?


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

I read a article in a magazine about them and I thought it said that most states didnt consider them a mourning dove and that they were a non-native speicies and in many states there was no limit on them. I dont know which states they stated that had no limit though. I havnt seen anything specificly about them in ND regs before.


----------



## rick_hfh (Aug 25, 2008)

Talked to a local that has been spotting a few around NE Nebraska. Talked to a few guys around and a few have been shot from time to time. 
Never shot one but it will not keep me from trying


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Kansas is one of the states with no bag limit on Collard doves.

Bob A.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

We have seen a few white winged doves this summer/fall in a few places that are 120 miles apart. This is the first year we have seen them up here... they are bigger.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I shot some Euraisan collared doves in Arizona but have not seen any in North Dakota at all.


----------

